# Milan: spunta Fisher come possibile nuovo proprietario



## admin (12 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il nome nuovo per futuro del Milan sarebbe quello di John Fisher, portato avanti da Goldman Sachs. Fisher è imprenditore nel settore dell'abbigliamento col suo brand Gap ed è già proprietario di diverse squadre di baseball e calcio (gli scozzesi del Celtic). Fisher sarebbe interessato a rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.

Il patrimonio personale di Fisher dovrebbe ammontare a circa 2,8 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Giugno 2018)

Questi proprietari che hanno già più squadre non mi ispirano molto...


----------



## varvez (12 Giugno 2018)

Il Club con più potenziali acquirenti al mondo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2018)

è probabile che in tanti siano davvero interessati...ma vai a sapere cosa ha in mente Li...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il nome nuovo per futuro del Milan sarebbe quello di John Fisher, portato avanti da Goldman Sachs. Fisher è imprenditore nel settore dell'abbigliamento col suo brand Gap ed è già proprietario di diverse squadre di baseball e calcio (gli scozzesi del Celtic). Fisher sarebbe interessato a rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Il patrimonio personale di Fisher dovrebbe ammontare a circa 1,5 miliardi di dollari.



Della serie tutti lo vogliono e nessuno se lo piglia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il nome nuovo per futuro del Milan sarebbe quello di John Fisher, portato avanti da Goldman Sachs. Fisher è imprenditore nel settore dell'abbigliamento col suo brand Gap ed è già proprietario di diverse squadre di baseball e calcio (gli scozzesi del Celtic). Fisher sarebbe interessato a rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Il patrimonio personale di Fisher dovrebbe ammontare a circa 1,5 miliardi di dollari.



Secondo Forbes aggiornato 2018 ha un patrimonio di 2.8 miliardi di dollari. La sostanza non cambia, avere 2 miliardi o 15 miliardi non cambia se non vuoi investire e se non hai piani ben precisi per il club.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Forbes aggiornato 2018 ha un patrimonio di 2.8 miliardi di dollari. La sostanza non cambia, avere 2 miliardi o 15 miliardi non cambia se non vuoi investire e se non hai piani ben precisi per il club.



Vero in parte..

Il magnate che può dare competitività a un grande club oggi deve avere un patrimonio che raggiunga o superi i 10 miliardi..
Se si tratta di gruppi cambia tutto, ma se parliamo di singolo proprietario (russo, americano o sceicco che sia) non si scappa..sotto quella cifra la gestione non può essere di primo livello..

Sto fisher è un poveraccio per gli standard del calcio..vi ricordo che il "povero" berlusconi ha un patrimonio che supera i 6 miliardi...fate voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2018)

Queste notizie le leggo con interesse, perché sono sicuro che il Milan verrà "pignorato" da Elliot e poi rivenduto; quindi sarà colui che acquisterà il Milan dalle mani di Elliot il nostro futuro e vero proprietario, altro che principi arabi e ruggiti vari nascosti dietro Berlusconhong Li.


----------



## luis4 (12 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste notizie le leggo con interesse, perché sono sicuro che il Milan verrà "pignorato" da Elliot e poi rivenduto; quindi sarà colui che acquisterà il Milan dalle mani di Elliot il nostro futuro e vero proprietario, altro che principi arabi e ruggiti vari nascosti dietro Berlusconhong Li.



si, siamo abbastanza salvi da mister b per troppi motivi ma non escluderei qualche offerta "araba" ad ogni modo un prezzo di 400 milioni con 0 debiti è molto appetibile. Chi ci compra probabilmente nel progetto industriale inserirà anche il nuovo stadio.


----------



## sacchino (12 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero in parte..
> 
> Il magnate che può dare competitività a un grande club oggi deve avere un patrimonio che raggiunga o superi i 10 miliardi..
> Se si tratta di gruppi cambia tutto, ma se parliamo di singolo proprietario (russo, americano o sceicco che sia) non si scappa..sotto quella cifra la gestione non può essere di primo livello..
> ...



Non è che ci voglia poi sto capitale (per modo di dire) basterebbero 200 milioni freschi (100 per il debito e 100 per il mercato) e poi si autofinanzierebbe, vorrei ricordare che in europa league abbiamo fatto la media di 50 mila spettatori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il nome nuovo per futuro del Milan sarebbe quello di John Fisher, portato avanti da Goldman Sachs. Fisher è imprenditore nel settore dell'abbigliamento col suo brand Gap ed è già proprietario di diverse squadre di baseball e calcio (gli scozzesi del Celtic). Fisher sarebbe interessato a rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Il patrimonio personale di Fisher dovrebbe ammontare a circa 2,8 miliardi di dollari.



Via dalle palle sti americani e i loro progetti da perdenti


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore, il nome nuovo per futuro del Milan sarebbe quello di John Fisher, portato avanti da Goldman Sachs. Fisher è imprenditore nel settore dell'abbigliamento col suo brand Gap ed è già proprietario di diverse squadre di baseball e calcio (gli scozzesi del Celtic). Fisher sarebbe interessato a rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Il patrimonio personale di Fisher dovrebbe ammontare a circa 2,8 miliardi di dollari.



Il Renzo Rosso americano.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste notizie le leggo con interesse, perché sono sicuro che il Milan verrà "pignorato" da Elliot e poi rivenduto; quindi sarà colui che acquisterà il Milan dalle mani di Elliot il nostro futuro e vero proprietario, altro che principi arabi e ruggiti vari nascosti dietro Berlusconhong Li.



Secondo me invece nelle mani di Elliot non ci finiremo mai. Punti di vista


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è che ci voglia poi sto capitale (per modo di dire) basterebbero 200 milioni freschi (100 per il debito e 100 per il mercato) e poi si autofinanzierebbe, vorrei ricordare che in europa league abbiamo fatto la media di 50 mila spettatori.



Serve iniezione di capitali freschi per un triennio se vogliamo ritornare in auge, magari facendo pure lo stadio..altro che..


----------



## Jazzy R&B (12 Giugno 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è che ci voglia poi sto capitale (per modo di dire) basterebbero 200 milioni freschi (100 per il debito e 100 per il mercato) e poi si autofinanzierebbe, vorrei ricordare che in europa league abbiamo fatto la media di 50 mila spettatori.



Bella roba, così ricomincia il giro dei prestiti, dei finanziamenti da rifinanziare e dei debiti da estinguere. No grazie. Se il Milan venisse messo all'asta a prezzi di saldo, tipo 400-450 mln senza debiti, ESIGO e PRETENDO uno che scuce sull'unghia 400 mln (o 450 che siano) e diventa il proprietario dell'AC Milan senza dovere più niente a nessuno. Altrimenti usciamo da un "cul de sac" per infilarci in un altro.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste notizie le leggo con interesse, perché sono sicuro che il Milan verrà "pignorato" da Elliot e poi rivenduto; quindi sarà colui che acquisterà il Milan dalle mani di Elliot il nostro futuro e vero proprietario, altro che principi arabi e ruggiti vari nascosti dietro Berlusconhong Li.



il problema è che forse a Elliot non importa niente del Milan e potrebbe venderlo al primo pirla che passa....


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste notizie le leggo con interesse, perché sono sicuro che il Milan verrà "pignorato" da Elliot e poi rivenduto; quindi sarà colui che acquisterà il Milan dalle mani di Elliot il nostro futuro e vero proprietario, altro che principi arabi e ruggiti vari nascosti dietro Berlusconhong Li.



Per cui secondo te mr li sta facendo tutti questi aumenyi di capitale per poi perdere tutto tra 4mesi.
Così giusto per libidine personale.
Ma anche se non riuscisse a rifinanziare non basta vendere/svendere il 49% del club(anche x 200ml) cosi da pagare elliot?
Nelle mani di elliot non ci finiremo mai.


----------



## sacchino (12 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Bella roba, così ricomincia il giro dei prestiti, dei finanziamenti da rifinanziare e dei debiti da estinguere. No grazie. Se il Milan venisse messo all'asta a prezzi di saldo, tipo 400-450 mln senza debiti, ESIGO e PRETENDO uno che scuce sull'unghia 400 mln (o 450 che siano) e diventa il proprietario dell'AC Milan senza dovere più niente a nessuno. Altrimenti usciamo da un "cul de sac" per infilarci in un altro.



Questo era sottinteso.


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Per cui secondo te mr li sta facendo tutti questi aumenyi di capitale per poi perdere tutto tra 4mesi.
> Così giusto per libidine personale.
> Ma anche se non riuscisse a rifinanziare non basta vendere/svendere il 49% del club(anche x 200ml) cosi da pagare elliot?
> Nelle mani di elliot non ci finiremo mai.



Non capisco quando dici che "perde tutto".
Non perde nulla.
Rimborsera Elliott cedendo un pezzo di Milan.
Il resto sara comunque suo... e non avra piu il debito.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco quando dici che "perde tutto".
> Non perde nulla.
> Rimborsera Elliott cedendo un pezzo di Milan.
> Il resto sara comunque suo... e non avra piu il debito.



É quello che ho scritto...
Non perderà mai il Milan per 180ml.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Giugno 2018)

Questo pesca giocatori dal nulla, speriamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il problema è che forse a Elliot non importa niente del Milan e potrebbe venderlo al primo pirla che passa....


Esatto, è questo il punto; infatti non prospettavo il passaggio ad Elliot come una cosa necessariamente buona.


----------

